# Nipping at fins. What to do?



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I know ppl who have this community and it works fine but lately my angel has had his fins torn. Just when they were healing, it happened again a week later. They have all pretty much grown up together, it's wierd.

I guess, who is the culprit and how to handle?

1 orange severum, 1 viel angelfish, 1 climbing perch, 1 red-tailed shark, 1 gold gourami, 4 long-finned barbs. 

I blamed the severum. Never saw any negative behavior-ever. A fun, peaceful tank during the day. Seriously, very harmonious tank. No one is agressive-ever!

I took the angelfish to another community and he just hides. The other angelfish in that tank, picks on him so I think I might move him back. At least he was out swimming and seeming happy whereas now in the alternate tank, he just hides.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I usually suspect barbs of nipping. You will see an angel or severum driving other fish away from a spot, but its hard to catch barbs in the act. Just sit down in front of the tank for an evening and watch your fish.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd also hedge my bets on the barbs, with emc7. You know about those tiger barbs, right? Closely related.  Very nippy but quick about it...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I once had tiger barbs , and I swear, "barbs" is short for barbarians!


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

you think it would be ok to move the angelfish back to his old home? Should I move the barbs?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I vote for moving the barbs back to the lfs....lol


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

gouramis can nip too, red tailed sharks arent all too friendly either


----------

